# Chihuahuas from Apocatequil FCI mini-kennel, Poland



## Esotiq (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi, 
I am not new here, I've been there before, but my account just dissapeared!
So my name's Aleksandra and I have really 'mini' chihuahuas kennel.
I have 2 adult chi females - Desi and Enija.

Desi is 3 years old female. I bought her here, in Poland  
She's spayed, she's a pedigree dog, but I didn't want to have puppies after her, because I know that she's completely irresponsible dog and she would be a terrible mother 









Enija is my second chi, I've bought her from Lithuanian kennel Ugnies Zenklas when she was 6 months old, so she's not much younger than Desi - she's 2,5 years old. She ends her polish and lithuanian championship now (well, not now, she will end it in March because now she's in lactation).










28.10.2011 my long coated chihuahua female Enija became a Mum .
Now the puppy is 3 weeks and 2 days old, he's incredibly fat, and he also seems very big, but it's normal - he's 'an only child' and he has a lot of milk to drink
Now he starts to play and he's really funny at this age
Mummy is also okay

So I introduce:

*BALLANTINE'S Apocatequil FCI* (have no idea for home-name yet )

mother: *ENIJA Ugnies Zenklas* - imported from Lithuania - (LT JW2010, 2xLTCAC, 1xPLCAC, 1xres.CACIB, 1xBOB, 2xBOS) - medical tests: eyes clear, heart clear (MVD, ECHO, ECG), PL 0/0, scissors 6x6
father: *Komel AUGUST ASTOR *- imported from Russia - (LT JCH-CH,SLO CH,LT W2010) - medical tests: eyes clear, PL 1/1, scissors 6x6

















Puppy's pedigree:










I also have a black great dane named Wader and mix-dog named Cesar 

Wader:









I cannot find Cezar pics now, when I will find it I promise I will pick it here 

Hugs from Bialystok, Poland 

P.S: Sorry for my not very good English, but I also speak Russian and I study French now, so it just mix all the time


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

What a beautiful group. I don't know why your account would have just dissappeared. What was the user name you had before?
You can not use your kennel affix as your user name. Maybe that is why but you would have had several warnings before it was removed


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! Glad to have you. Sue


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Lovely dogs! welcome


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Privet! Kak dela? 

Your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Esotiq (Nov 21, 2011)

Всё хорошо, спасибо большое 

New photos :


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome, your dogs are just gorgeous!! I am Russian myself; but only understand some of the spoken language. I want to take a formal class some day to learn it; as everyone else in my family speaks of fluently except my brother and I. I only have 7 true relatives in the states as my grandparents immigrated after the war. Technically I'm Russian and Polish actually lol! Would love to visit my distant relatives someday... 

Anyway I hope you enjoy the forum and sorry to hear about your account vanishing. Did it have any symbols in the name?? Because my username used to be Kitty&Kahlua and after something changed systematically and symbols could no longer be used my account was changed, I was outta the loop for a couple days before figuring out what happened!


----------



## Esotiq (Nov 21, 2011)

oh, yes...
It has that kind of symbols.
So that's the why...

Oh, so from what part of Russia your family is from?
I am genuinely Polish, but I live about 10 kilometers from Belarussian border and I used to speak also Russian and Belarussian. Mostly Belarussian, because there are so many differences between Russian and Belorussian (mostly in vocabulary) that sometimes I cannot distinguish one from other and I start to speak mixed Russian and Belarussian .
But I just love Russian culture, which is something different, because the most Polish think Russia = comunism, enemy. For me there's no deifference  I love all the people and for me all nationalities are interesting 
That's the why I try to know as many of other nationalities as is it possible 
And off course that's the why I registered on this forum 
To know other people who love animals, especially chihs.
I also consider going on a university in America, so I want to know better the language 

Thank You for a nice welcome.
And I am really really sorry if I make some basical mistakes. 
I am trying to write possibly correct, but it is so when You don't use spoken English in everyday life


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Trust me, you're speaking/writing it better than a lot of Americans do, LOL! Nowadays it's like everyone speaks in some form of Internet slang that is hard to understand.

I am not exactly sure where they are from; I have everything written down somewhere but it is in the Cyrillic alphabet and I'd have no way of knowing how it translates, haha! I do know that I have a distant cousin I am pen-pals with, and she is somewhere near a place called the Krimaya?? Again that's a really bad translation but it's pronounced like that. But that may be in Ukraine.


----------



## Esotiq (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, I guess it's the ukrainian name of the region. 
And I know exactly where it is (if I guess correct).


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Welcome!!! You have really beautiful dogs!

I use Livemocha.com to learn my languages, it's really good and free, sort of like facebook for languages!


----------



## Esotiq (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds interesting!
Thank You for giving a link


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

The puppy is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> I am Russian myself; but only understand some of the spoken language.


I had no idea you were Russian!  Awesome!
How can you not speak?! Naughty you! You must learn.
Maybe I can teach you? A word here and there, you'll speak in no time!
I taught hubby quite a bit.  But all he uses is " I want this..." I want that...", lol.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi and welcome back your older chihs are beautiful bit that wonderful baby has my heart hes too cute


----------



## Esotiq (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm sending more pics 


















Mommy

















Don't believe that I am so sweet 









That's how much I looooove my Mum 









And here, I am an angel again


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Very beautiful pups. I have PM'd you before. You can not use your kennel affix as your user name and you can not post a link to your kennel. Please let me know what you would like it changed to and I will change it.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

He is such a cutie!!! I LOVE the picture of him playing with his mom. So pretty, both of them.


----------



## Esotiq (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh, I thought I sent You PM 
I'd like to change it for "Esotiq".
Hm, I don't know why You didn't receive it  Maybe technical problems?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Yes maybe tech problems...it's changed now.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi and welcome! You have a beautiful fur family!!


----------



## Esotiq (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank You 

My sweetheart


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

What a little cutie!!! very beautiful!


----------



## Esotiq (Nov 21, 2011)

We grown up 

















We even get Baby BOB TWICE! on national Polish show 

























Now we're changing teeth and then we will be looking for a home for him, because unfortunetely I cannot leave him in kennel because I have his mother. It would be the worse moment of my life... I LOVE HIM...

Trio:


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

OMG he is just so precious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello, I don't know exactly why but I couldn't 
see all the pictures but I did see the Mom
the Dad and the little itty bitty baby. Gorgeous!
I love what I see of the baby's personality.


----------



## Esotiq (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry for a long not-writting 
Now my boy looks this way:









And he has new owner 
He won a lot of shows, he's also already a champion.

I am so proud of him.


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, your dogs are stunning! So beautiful!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats on his Championship!!! I would be proud too; that boy is stunning!! =D


----------

